# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Αντιμετώπιση πανικου-αγοραφοβιας

## Μερμηγκας

Καλησπερα σ όλους..θα παραθεσω καποιες σημειώσεις που εχω μαζεψει οσων αφορα την αντιμετώπιση με γνωστικη συμπεριφορικη με σκοπο να βοηθησω οποιον μπορω.
Αρχικα θα ηθελα να διευκρινίσω οτι η δυναμη της θελησης παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο αλλα οχι καταλυτικο.πολλοι απογοητευονται κ φτανουν σ απογνωση γτ προσπαθουν μ ολη τους τη δυναμη αλλα δεν τα καταφερνουν..πρεπει να εκπαιδευτει ο καθενας σε δεξιοτητες αντιμετωπισης αγχους-φοβου για να καταφέρει να φέρει ισορροπια ξανα.

Αρχικα γραψτε σ ενα χαρτι ολες τις θετικες αλλαγες που θα ερθουν αφου το αντιμετώπισε.αυτα θα ειναι τα κινητρα σας σε περίπτωση υποτροπων η αισθημα παραιτησης.
*ΑΡΧΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΕΠΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ*
1.αντιμετωπιση άγχους αναμονης
2.η συμπεριφορά αποφυγης εγκλωβιζει
3.οι δεξιοτητες αντιμετωπισης ειναι αποτελεσμα μαθησης και γινονται συνηθεια με την επαναληψη
4.ο υπεραερισμος δημιουργει ζαλαδες κ αυτες παρερμηνευονται (οπως και αλλα συμοτωματα)
5.η ελλειψη ασκησης κ υπνου επιδεινωνουν τη κατασταση
6.κατανοηση κρισεων και φοβο του φοβου
7.μπλοκαρισμα καταστροφικων σκέψεων 
8.σταδιακη αντιμετωπιση οσων αποφευγονται
Για αρχη καταγρατε τις κρισεις για μια εβδομαδα..που συναιβει;ποιες ηταν οι σκεψεις;τι συμπτώματα αναπτυχθηκαν(βαθμολογωντα  τα αναλογα την ενταση απο 1-10 οπου ενα δε με ενόχλησε-τρομαξε και 10 με ενοχλησε-τρομαξε παρα πολυ) κακ ποια ηταν η αντιμετώπιση σας;φυγατε;προσπαθησατε να κανετε αναπνοές;αποσπαση προσοχης κλπ.στη παρουσα σαν νοιαζει μονο να τα καταγράψτε για να αντιληφθειτε ποιες φερνουν-πραξεις σας φερνουν σε πανικο ποσο έντονο εινακ κ τι λάθος κανετε.θα ξαναγράψω σε σχόλιο τη συνεχεια εφόσον κάποιος θελησει!σας ευχομαι ηρεμια και να θυμαστε οι κρισεις ειναξ ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΣ. δε θα πεθάνετε, δε θα αρρωστήσετε, δε θα τρελαθειτε, δε θα σωριαστείτε κλπ! Ολα καλα! :)

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Επειδη εχει κοπει το μνμ μου..η συνεχεια ειναι να βαθμολογουνται τα συμπτώματα απο το 1 εως 10 αναλογα την ενταση του και να καταγραφονται επισης οι τροποι αντιμετωπισης-αντιδρασης εκεινη τη στιγμη.αυτο για αρχη ωστε να εχετε ενα ιστορικο που και πως κ τι πυροδοτει το φοβο κ τις κρισεις.θα γραψω κ αλλα εφοσων καποιος ενδιαφερθει.να εισαστε καλα και καλη δυναμη! :)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ενδιαφερομαι φουλ..παρακαλω συνεχισε οταν μπορεσεις!:)

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Γεια σου ρεα! :) θα ανεβασω μια φωτογραφια με ημερολόγιο κταγραφης..για αρχη εινακ σημαντικο να το κανεις αυτο..να γραφεις συνασθηματα.συμπτωματα σκεψεις κλπ..νομιζουμε οτι ξερουμε πολυ τις κρισεις μας κ ομως μεσα απ αυτες τις καταγραφες παντα κατι ανακαλυπτεις.επσης θ ανεβασω ενα ημερολογιο π βοηθάει στις αρνητικες σκεψεις.δε γραφω καποιο αλλο βημα ακομα γτ ειναι απαραιτητο να ολοκληρωθει πρώτα αυτο..αλλα οτι μα οτι χρειαστεις με ρωτας.

----------


## Μερμηγκας

http://psychology.tools/decatastrophizing.html εδω ειναι για τις σκεψεις.κατω απ τη σελιδα εχει σημαιουλες(γλωσσες που εχει μεταφραστει) πατας την ελληνικη και σου κατεβαινει αμεσως. Και εδω το ημερολογιο οπου θα φτιαξεις αλλη μια στήλη με τα συμπτώματα http://psychology.tools/cbt-thought-record.html μονο αυτα χρειαζονται προς το παρων..διαφορετικα χανετε ο μπουσουλας και δε γινεται η θεραπεια οπως πρεπει..επισης τροποι αντιμετωπισης για τη δυσκολη στιγμη
1.*διαφραγματικη αναπνοη*
Αναπνεουμε απ τη μυτη και προσεχουμε να ανασηκωνεται η κοιλια κ οχι το στηθος.. Μετρωντας (εισπνοη) ενα,δυο,τρια,τέσσερα,παυση, το ιδιο κατα την εκπνοή 
2._αποσπαση προσοχης_
Στρεφουμε τη προσοχη μας σε κατι αλλο για να φυγουν οι αγχωτικες σκεψεις..εγω παραδειγμα τραβαω φωτογραφιες.αλλος μπορεί να παιζει μ ενα λαστιχακι.να μιλησει στο τηλεφωνο κλπ
3.*μυϊκή χαλαρωση κατα του αγχους*
Υπαρχουν οδηγιες στο ιντερνετ.
Εκεινη τη στιγμη πεοφανως το αγχος ειναι τοσο εντονο που ξεχνας τα παντα,σε νοιαζει μονο να νιωσεις καλα κ απ το φοβο σ δεν εισαι σε θεση να κανεις αναπνοουλες και λοιπα.γι αυτο αυτες οι ασκησεις θέλουν εξασκηση 2-3 φορες τη μερα ωστε να εφαρμοστουν στο πανικο..για μενα οι αναπνοες ειναι κ το πιο αποτελεσματικο.το θεωρω "ανθρωπινο ηρεμιστκο"

----------


## JimZe

Το θεωρώ αδιανόητο να αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος πρόβλημα με έντονο άγχος και να μην έχει μπει έστω στο κόπο να πάει να αγοράσει ένα βιβλίο-εγχειρίδιο αυτοβοήθειας κατά του άγχους. Αυτά που αναφέρει ο Μέρμηγκας περιγράφονται πολύ λεπτομερώς σε οποιαδήποτε βιβλίο. Ένας από τα καλύτερα που έχω πάρει εγώ πριν 1μιση μήνα είναι το 'Ξεπερνώντας το άγχος' της Helen Kenerley, το έχουν και τα public μόλις 8 ευρώ(!!) και περιγράφει με λεπτομέρεια τη φύση του άγχους, τις μορφές, τα συμπτώματα και φυσικά τεχνικές για την αντιμετωπισή του. Εχω ποστάρει σε διάφορα ποστ μου τις δημοφιλέστερες τεχνικές χαλάρωσης αλλά μάλλον περνούν στον βρόντο, οπότε τις βάζω και εδώ για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Αυτές αναφέρονται στα βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας αλλά μαγνητοσκοπημένες σε βίντεο είναι πολύ καλύτερα.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d5Dnqq9EFo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FjPrxlQ3vc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba3K4mNXL48
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j_4bwyCiTc

Και η EFT φυσικά
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZXPuLPB_FE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWu3rSEddZI

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ευχαριστω και τους 2 παιδια!..εγω ταλαιπωρουμαι με καταθλιψη και ενημερωνομαι μονο για αυτο.. αλλα ειναι λάθος γιατι το αγχος και ο πανικος ειναι πάντα μεσα στο μυαλο ολων μας ... μπραβο!! και οτι αλλο υλικο εχετε ειναι χρησιμο εδω μεσα :)

----------

